# Willie Taking a Pigeon Bubble Bath !!!!



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Yesterday I was playing with Willie ,, You know Snuggleing, kissing,,, Then I said ( YO! Dog You Smell Like a Pigeon ) so I gave Him a Bubble Bath! and He Loves to snuggle in His Towel after His bath! He just sat there and made some little Pigeon noises! Talking to Me! 
Anyway Im thinking I may be able to market an Entire Line of Willie the Pigeons Bath oil and Fragrence Line,, I Can See Us on HSN. a 2 HR. show, with a bunch of Model Pigeons,, modeling and testing His New Line of Bubble Bath, after Bath Lotion, after shave, and of course His Signature Fragrence, 
( De Essence De Pigeonie ) Yes,, To order now call ( 1-800-pigeon )


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats one clean pretty bird you got there and who knows what the business person in you can do to make money---sounds good to me....c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very COOL Mike and Willie! I'll be looking forward to the new fragrance line!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, Willie is going to be famous...one way or another...  

Thanks for sharing Willie's bath time with us.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

when is it for sale.......lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...actually, Treesa, I think Willie is *already* famous! 

Many thanks for the latest adventure in Willie's quite interesting life, Mike!!

You guys are *grrreat!!*

Give that delightful Willie Hugs and Scritiches

With love from

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking (and smelling) good, Willie!


----------

